# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Stazh Pikture në Paris.

## ornament

Rastesisht pash sot ne gazete nje njoftim qe mund te jete me mjaft interes per artistet (intelektualet, shkencetaret, etj) shqiptare. 

Duke filluar nga muaji tetor 2003, ne "Couvent des Récollets" ne Paris 10-te, bashkia e qytetit nen shembullin italian te villa Medicis ne Rome, inaguron nje qender pritjeje per Artistet, Intelektualet, si dhe Kerkuesit e huaj. Stazhet zgjasin nga 3-12 muaj. Dosjet e kandidaturave duhet paraqitur perpara dates 20 QERSHOR 2003.

Keto mund ti terhiqni ne kete adrese: http://www.paris.fr/FR/La_Mairie/rel...ce/default.htm

Ju uroj FAT! 

Ja dhe nje foto e Kuvendit frekset te restauruar dhe qe hapet sipas njoftimit ne muajin Tetor.

----------

